# make your own audio



## Mister P (Jun 9, 2010)

seen loads of people asking on here about the best audio for this that and the other.

I'd suggest making your own. 

download the free version on 'AUDACITY' its very simple to use. [link]

then download various free wavs, mp3 etc for any particular soundbites you're after.

Download any youtube vids that have soundeffects, audio tracks or whatever and use [link] to extract the audio from them.

once you have all the various bits n pieces you need you just use Audacity to layer them together and 'export as' an mp3 or wav or whatever.

customised soundtracks for your haunt, party or themed room

i used a combination of all the above to create the background sounds, and voice distorton for my promo vid for this years party  
http://ssml.co.uk/monstersball/


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

I've been doing this for a few years now. LOTS of fun. I use Cool Edit Pro. You can now get an easy YouTube downloader and pull all kinds of stuff of YT. Search for Nox Arcana.


----------



## r0manticizem3 (Sep 11, 2010)

Mister P said:


> seen loads of people asking on here about the best audio for this that and the other.
> 
> I'd suggest making your own.
> 
> ...



So I just downloaded the program and I clicked your link to your invitation.. How do you get the voice like that?


----------



## Mister P (Jun 9, 2010)

ok, select the whole of the audio clip by highlighting from right to left.

then click on 'effect' > 'change pitch' 
lower pitch to about -20

just experiment from there to find your prefered sound.

hope that helps


----------



## RattleMeBones (Sep 15, 2010)

I create my own stuff normally too. I have bought one too many haunted CDs where you listen initially and it sounds cool and then some REALLY BAD cheesy thing comes on and I just think, "WHAT THE HECK?!" And then I can't really use it, so I make mixes of things and it works well.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

I use audacity as well. It's great. I use it to mix sound effects and music for each themed room or scene at my party. And a i create music and sound to run all night for trick or treating. It's very easy to figure out. Just go through all the menus and play around with all the options to see what they do. You can always undo something afterward. 

Good job on your video mr. p!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Goldwave works well also. They do have a free version, but I opted to get their Pro Version.


----------



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

johnshenry said:


> I've been doing this for a few years now. LOTS of fun. I use Cool Edit Pro. You can now get an easy YouTube downloader and pull all kinds of stuff of YT. Search for Nox Arcana.


Cool Edit Pro is my fav too. I've been using it for many years at my job as well.


----------

